# For anyone interested in 3d printing / art / fashion / technology.



## HypoTempes (Nov 25, 2013)

Interested in designing a part for an internationally-celebrated designer? 

Design a Part of Anouk Wipprecht x Polaire's Open Source Dress! - Materialise Blog

<----Ran into this via FB, basicly it's a work of art by Fashion-Tech Anouk wipprecht (keep an eye on her, got this feeling she's about to "take off" :wink 

which will allow you to participate in the forming of a work of art / piece of couture. 

IMHO, really interesting way of creating art, seeing how Art tends to be a solitary / small collective undertaking.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)




----------

